# I do not have permission to access this page



## SexySin985 (May 15, 2006)

This is what I get when I try to clink on the "New Post" link. 

_SexySin985, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. _

Can someone please help me? TIA


----------



## rmwms (May 15, 2006)

Ditto...I get the same thing


----------



## vaqtea (May 15, 2006)

I'm experiencing this also .........


----------



## sky_blu (May 15, 2006)

Me as well. Everything is working fine though but I cant access the NEW POST section. TIA


----------



## *ElleB (May 15, 2006)

I'm getting this problem also, but it is when I want to go back and look at MY posts!


----------



## beverly (May 15, 2006)

thank you, nikos should be able to fix this tommorrow.


----------



## hairmaster (May 15, 2006)

same thing here..


----------



## hairmaster (May 15, 2006)

HAD TO LOG BACK IN...


----------



## dimopoulos (May 15, 2006)

Girls

Can you please be a BIT more specific? Which forum for instance.... ?


----------



## Miz_Complexity (May 15, 2006)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Girls
> 
> Can you please be a BIT more specific? Which forum for instance.... ?



The New Post. It kept saying I cant access the page. Ihad to log out then log back in. Then went to The Games Section, then I hit new post and it let me in.

HTH


----------



## vaqtea (May 15, 2006)

Yes, its the new post button that is giving me this error message as well.


----------



## asubeauty (May 17, 2006)

I'm having this problem, too. Even when I log out and log back in, I can't go to new posts.


----------



## keke (May 17, 2006)

And I cant do a search of the topics/replys I made and got the same error message. I dont even see the Option at the top for Search I can only get it when I click on 'Search this Forum' but yet when i do that i get the error message


----------



## devin (May 17, 2006)

I am also getting this message when i try to click on "new posts".


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (May 17, 2006)

The same thing just happened to me. It happened to me the other day too.


----------



## yo523jo68 (May 17, 2006)

So am I. I wonder whats the dillio?


----------



## matuncks (May 17, 2006)

same here.


----------



## EbonyF (May 17, 2006)

Same problem also


----------



## plzgrow (May 17, 2006)

Me as well


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 18, 2006)

Same problem. Already logged out and back but it still doesn't work


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2006)

im havin the same problem


----------



## bigtina74 (May 18, 2006)

Oh good so it's not just me having problems with the site


----------



## gn1g (May 18, 2006)

ditto it happen to me on new post.


----------



## isobell (May 18, 2006)

same thing happened to me when i tried to do a search on the hair forum, help!


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2006)

same problem here when I try to search/view old posts.


----------



## rmwms (May 18, 2006)

ditto...I'm having a problem with accessing new post


----------



## BobbieDoll (May 18, 2006)

The same thing is happening to me when I try to view new post.


----------



## QUINN (May 18, 2006)

missbobbie said:
			
		

> The same thing is happening to me when I try to view new post.



Me too. Cannot view new posts.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (May 18, 2006)

..........................


----------



## dimopoulos (May 18, 2006)

Girls,

Please try logging out - requesting a new password (make sure your email is valid in your profile before doing so) and then clearing the cookies.

Get the email with the new password, log back in and change your password to something you will remember.

If that drastic measure doesn't work please let me know.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 18, 2006)

I already tried this but it still doesn't work


----------



## vaqtea (May 18, 2006)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> I already tried this but it still doesn't work



I've tried this also and its still not working  

I miss you new post button! R.I.P


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2006)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Girls,
> 
> Please try logging out - requesting a new password (make sure your email is valid in your profile before doing so) and then clearing the cookies.
> 
> ...


 
thanks dimopoulos!


----------



## Trini"T" (May 18, 2006)

How do you request a new password?  Should I click on "Contact Us" and ask for one?


----------



## matuncks (May 18, 2006)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Girls,
> 
> Please try logging out - requesting a new password (make sure your email is valid in your profile before doing so) and then clearing the cookies.
> 
> ...




Doesn't work


----------



## Chrissy811 (May 18, 2006)

Mine still doesn't work either....keep getting you do not have permission message when I hit the new posts link.


----------



## beyondcute (May 18, 2006)

beyondcute, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Who did I piss off now... *sigh* 


 J/K Whats wrong? I cant search...


----------



## bluebearfanatic (May 18, 2006)

i logged out and changed my password but I still have the same problem!..what's going on?!? I can't use the new posts feature!


----------



## SisterGirl* (May 18, 2006)

Mine mainly occurs when I try to research old posts using the Search Feature..


----------



## Firenza (May 18, 2006)

I hope that it gets fixed soon.
The problem is still here.
Oh well......


----------



## delp (May 18, 2006)

My "New Post" button is also not working. The search button has been replaced by the shop button. Did find the search button but I don't have permission to search.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (May 18, 2006)

Ugggghhhh!!!


----------



## djplymiras (May 19, 2006)

Testing a reply


----------



## djplymiras (May 19, 2006)

That works...


----------



## dimopoulos (May 19, 2006)

OK Here is the deal

You had me logging in and out of the forum using secondary accounts trying to figure out why you could not post. This is at least what this thread was about. The New Post is the button that allows you to post a message.

That got me puzzled for the good part of two days trying to figure out what was going on. First I looked at the profiles of the users. I thought that they can reply but not post. However some had already created new posts so that was not it. Then I checked all forums, the permissions, checked for database corruption... suffice to say that I spent a ton of time on this.

So the enlightment came from Delp who mentioned something about a Shop button. The only place the Shop link is, is at the top navigation bar. 

And then I suddently realized that you girls were talking and complaining all this time about the link that *searches* the database to give you the new posts/replies since your last visit.

Since the search engine is disabled for the moment, that link even if it is present it won't work - giving you no access messages. And since the search index is not fully built yet, even if the search is enabled you will probably get only posts dating a couple of years back...

Just be a bit patient girls. It is a slow process to rebuild the search index but it is getting there. So far half a million posts have been processed (give or take a few thousands).

At least I figured this out in the end <sweat>


----------



## SexySin985 (May 19, 2006)

Awww, dimopoulos you are the best. Thankx for all the time and hard work you are/have put into this board.  

Oh and we will try to be patient


----------



## alexstin (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update and for working so hard


----------



## vonnie25 (Jul 20, 2006)

Your daughters a soooooooo cute I have one daughter.


----------

